# Another Baseball Dialed Electro-chron



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought the following Electro-Chron:










You may remember my previous post with the New York Yankees dialed Electro-Chron. In some of the posts that I made about Electro-chrons I believe that I had mentioned that I thought I saw mention in my research of a Cleveland Indians dialed watch. I tried to find the link, but was unable to find it.

Then this watch came up on ebay. And, yes, for you non followers of baseball, the logo is that of the Cleveland Indians major league baseball team.

I do not think that the hand set it right, as the two examples of the NY Yankees watch that I have seen have the "cool" hand set. I am now very curious about the nature of Wittnauer's custom dial program. This can be a further project for Paul and I into research on this most interesting early electric watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I just bought the following Electro-Chron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there thats a nice watch and I am sure you will enjoy it but it probably looks like somebody has nicked your hands I dont know if anybody else has one with the same handset as yours. :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I was about to post a reply, but I see our friendly electric watch member is already on the case 

Edit: Paul I was only going to grab one of your pictures from the photo gallery


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought the following Electro-Chron:
> ...


I have also noticed that their is no second hand either had to go upstairs and check mine for that information. :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


Here's the NY Yankees dialed Electro-chron for reference. I believe that this hand configuration is correct.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I am now very curious about the nature of Wittnauer's custom dial program. This can be a further project for Paul and I into research on this most interesting early electric watch.


Another unique Electro-Chron Dave! :thumbsup:

Although I have no idea how we're going to find out anything about Wittnauer's custom dial program. Hamilton were huge in this area and they sold their electrics as presentation watches to hundreds of companies...and yet there are some custom dials that we know nothing about. My "13" watch below also appears in RenÃ©'s book....but neither he or I have any idea who these "13" dials were made for.... :sadwalk:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

:lol:



Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I am now very curious about the nature of Wittnauer's custom dial program. This can be a further project for Paul and I into research on this most interesting early electric watch.
> ...


Hi paul could have been made for a casino in las vegas to give to unlucky gamblers who lost a loy of money. :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> ...


On a more serious note Paul if you removed the back from daves watch could you tell if it originally had s sccond hand wheel or not


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Hi Dave seems I might owe you an apology I noticed Pauls diamond dial electro-chrons have the same hand cofigeration as your watch. :huh:


----------

